# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  HTML: Si të vendos një imazh në sfond?

## driniluka

A ka mundesi te me ndimoj ndonje ekspert se si mund te vendos nje foto pas shkronjave.
Si per shembull, kur vendosi <body ......... > car kodi duhet te vendos per te qen ikona ne te ter siperfaqen e ekranit por posht shkronjave?

----------


## driniluka

A ka ndenje te ma shpjegoi?

----------

